# Rattleing noise from the valve cover area



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Sounds like it is coming from the head. My friend thinks that it may be my tensioner since it does move a little bit, but I believe it is supposed to move a bit.

Sounds like it is coming from the center under the valve cover, don't know what it is, but doesnt sound good.
Here are some vids I took with my phone.
they are 3gp but I believe quicktime and realplayer will play it;
http://strangenetworks.com/2.3gp
http://strangenetworks.com/3.3gp


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

I had an eagel summit that sounded like that and it died about 30 mi later


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

KDragon said:


> I had an eagel summit that sounded like that and it died about 30 mi later


 

Hope not, I don't have a job or a backup plan for a car. 
I already drove it about 50 miles like that.
I think it made that noise before, but a week later it was fine again.


----------



## miss_my_altima (Oct 6, 2006)

I am far from an expert but my car didn't sound that bad and the top chain guide broke and fell down in the cover. After my car died I took it apart and found the chain broken and all of my intake valves are open. (They don't come back up to follow the cam lobes). I don't know if the chain guide jammed my chain and caused it to break or not but I wish I could go back and remove that guide and change the upper timing chain. just my $0.02.
Good luck


----------



## altyourmind (Jan 23, 2005)

*check*

check out you idler pully and bracket


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Timing chain guide is causing the problem


----------

